# My 20 gal



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Just would like to share the progress from day one till week 4 (July 3) 
was a lot of hard work... made some rookie mistakes in aquascaping and still got a lot of room to improve and learn better methods of aquascaping. 

cheers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good progress man!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! A very noticeable difference!
=) Very inspiring... now you make me miss my planted tanks!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Huge progress! Looks great!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks guys... still a work in progress. the only setback i have is the foreground and getting my amazon sword to grow... its seems to be shooting out leaves but not growing any taller... i was hoping the sword would cover the space between the filters. as for the foreground, i would have to save up to get some ADA type susbstrate as of the moment right now its just basic river stone like gravel... so the riccia foreground would have to suffice for the moment... lol.. 

any suggestions to make it look better im all ears.  

Cheers and thanks


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys... will be uploading soon an updated pic of the tank after dosing with nitrogen... makes a huge difference alongside the fertz of Potassium, iron, and nitrogen ( might need to consider getting a Macro mix (as it is more cost efficient) to supplement. steadily using a DIY paintball CO2 setup running for about 8 hours a day. Just trimmed the riccia, and placed them again on new stones.

happy to see side shoots growing out of my S. repens might have to start cutting and replanting... also glad to see my crypt. lucens starting to spread along side my glosso to create a good contrast to the foreground.

now the only thing missing to complete this set up is the challenge of overcoming BBA and getting my ferns up to speed. sadly i had to trim off some of my windelov leaves as they were starting to get covered with some fuzz algae.

hopefully now with nitrogen fertz. i would be able to avoid further fern melt, on my java ferns and hopefully they get a chance to recover.

Cant wait for the moss wall to develop... i know in due time it will come out..


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thank you all at BCA who provided insights on how to control BBA and algae... this is the updated look of my 20gal


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

here is the pic of week 5


----------

